# Video 2- Cholla the Cricket Sitter



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thought I would add our latest video of Cholla TRYING to catch a cricket. All he ends up doing is sitting on it...biting me...and wanting out of the playpool. He's no where near as good at the cricket huntings as TWCOGAR's Setzer. 

Hedgie-Daddy & I had lots of fun though. Maybe too much. :roll: For the record, I want to say that I'm not usually that loud. :? But bugs (& Hedgie-Daddy) get me all riled up. It was a contest between Hedgie-Daddy & Cholla who could gross me out the most. They both won.

There at the end, Cholla wanted out, so I scooped him up into my arms. In the meantime, Hedgie-Daddy thought he would take a shot at the cricket with a ball that was in the play-pool. That's when everything went wrong. Very wrong... :lol:

Please...don't judge us... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

So cute <3

I had to handicap the crickets for Celeste for awhile and Setzer his first time before they got good at it, feral was the only one first time that took to it by instinct 

Trust me though I've laughed endlessly of crickets escaping by going under my girls or landing on their quills and them being oblivious XD

Some crickets are smart and if my girls eliminate some will stay near the stool to mask themselves although that didn't stop Feral one time and I was like oh gross XD


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, that bit of Cholla sitting on and just not even being able to find the cricket was pretty darn funny, but I laughed so hard that I cried when HedgieDaddy smashed the thing with the ball and Cholla eagerly licked up the mess. :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! YUCK!!!!   So funny though! Good thing Cholla has dad to go in for the "kill". But, yeah, YUCK! Cricket juice! YUCK! You are so much more brave than I. So much more!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That video is hilarious  I think Cholla and Hedgiedaddy were having fun grossing you out lmao


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Cricket juice lol Maybe Hedgie daddy could set up a cricket smoothie stand, hedgies near and far would be lining up :lol: :lol:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

That was hilarious and cute! I love you how and your husband both love your hedgies


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, you guys are so cute!!! It's awesome to see two people who've been together for years still be able to crack each other up and have goofy fun! That's so special!

And Cholla is pretty cute too


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

That was halarious. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

I proclaim Cholla the "Thunder Stealer" cause everyone has forgotten Setzer's topic and is all about Cholla :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
I'm sorry TWCOGAR! I promise I've been working on editing this video for days! Was done this morning, but didn't have enough time before work to upload it to youtube. 
:lol: But seriously...our's is a gross-out comedy & your's is a romantic-action/adventure! You HAVE to have both to be a well-balanced person! :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13693


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Its all good ^.^ Just having fun


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone - we do really have a lot of fun. Married 20 years & still like each other! :lol: 

We're going to have to get Cholla some cricket hunting lessons from Setzer!


----------

